# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Sealing Concrete Pavers

## Strungout

Hi, 
I Just finished getting some concrete pavers laid (During the rain). 
Because of the light beige colour,I want to  seal them to protect them from dirt. 
I have had some prices to get them sealed and the price has totally shocked me! $600 to $700  or about 15psqm 
I am pretty sure it could not be that hard to coat about 40SQM  of them 
Does anybody know or can  recommend  a good quality sealing  product that I can use ? 
It is only a courtyard but it is a main entrance to the back door and there is a chance we will be BBQing there.  
What type of product should  I use ,an acrylic sealer  or other? 
Any other info that may help or is  $15 .00 SQM  a fair price? 
Thanks 
Greg

----------


## Stylesy

Greg, 
Over Christmas period I laid just over 30sqm of sandstone look concrete pavers, so similar to your predicament. I was told to let them dry out for about 6 weeks before sealing, in order for any salts to be brought to the surface (which actually did happen). Gave them a good brushing with a stiff brush to clean, then did the sealing myself. I bought a 6litre tin of Crommellin's natural look sealer for about $55 (though there are a few others, all around that price at Bunnies). Grabbed a big cheap brush, some cheap rollers and used those. Gave the whole thing two coats (could have given three, but got lazy) and they've come up a treat. I've dropped a few spills on them which come off the surface perfectly. So in my opinion, grab the above and do it yourself - for under $100  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Simomatra

Goodn advise from Stylesy. Thats the way to go. Did this many years ago with a similar product and no problems since. Handles red wine no hassels 
Sam

----------


## Jon

Amber also sell a range of sealers.  When I was doing my paving it seemed that the more you paid for the product the longer the time between resealing is.
I applied mine using one of those hand held pump up spayer packs. 
Jon

----------

